# shooting inside



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have never shot a single spot face....everyone was shooting the 3 spot so that's what I got. Actually didn't even know that anyone shot a single spot face until a few years ago when I went to an NAA shoot and recurve shooters were shooting them 

I have also never shoot skinny carbons at that face....on the blue faces I have though. 

It is up to you though as to when to switch....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

for me, w/takedown, i switched to carbon and multiface when i was beating up too many arows.... not that i pound out the centers ( far from it ) but i do tend to have multiple groups ( heheeeee... ) and the aluminums were getting bent-dinged too much. 

never shot alums. with compound, but again, when grouping became tight and bundled... i started using multi face spot...


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

When i switched to the 5 spot target was after i got 3 robin hoods in 3 shoots on a single spot.

I was shooting with the 2413s back then with the swaged ends onem and the big ole g plastic nocks. I bought nocks then by the hundred pack.

Now that my shooting has gone to pot i am back to a single spot target again on the blue face. I have only broke one nock and one arrow so far.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

As soon as you keep ALL your arrows inside the 6 ring you should move to the 3 spot. If you don't mind beating up and buying new arrows keep shooting the 1 spot. Some shoot better at the singel spot. I know I do for some reason, I love to shoot groups and that is how I set up a bow. Then when the arrows are getting beat up I move to the multispots again.
John


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*one spot face*

I think your wallet will be your best guide on this one. The blue one spot face was the official NFAA indoor face years ago. Kiss out 9's were common, and some guys at big shoots would immediately unscrew their stab and pack up for a long drive home.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> I think your wallet will be your best guide on this one. The blue one spot face was the official NFAA indoor face years ago. Kiss out 9's were common, and some guys at big shoots would immediately unscrew their stab and pack up for a long drive home.


Hmm, scoring must have been different "years ago" as well. Don't know that I've ever seen a 9 ring on a "blue face". :wink:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*9's ?*

You got me. Make that 4's. Actually heard of one guy that filed flats across the point of the nock tapers on his shafts so as to robinhood rather than kiss out. He robbinhooded so many arrows he couldn't finish without pulling several of them apart. I really hope that wasn't you.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TNMAN said:


> You got me. Make that 4's. Actually heard of one guy that filed flats across the point of the nock tapers on his shafts so as to robinhood rather than kiss out. He robbinhooded so many arrows he couldn't finish without pulling several of them apart. I really hope that wasn't you.


No that wasn't him.....:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> No that wasn't him.....:wink:


How do you know Hornet? It might have been me in a "past life".


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> How do you know Hornet? It might have been me in a "past life".


you can roll your eyes all you want.....:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> you can roll your eyes all you want.....:zip:


You'd have to be a Lost fan (ABC TV series) to appreciate the rolling eyes - I'm looking for that bright flash that going to take me back 30 years.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You'd have to be a Lost fan (ABC TV series) to appreciate the rolling eyes - I'm looking for that bright flash that going to take me back 30 years.


See you in another life brother.

(I'd go back and hook up with Juliet  )


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> See you in another life brother.
> 
> (I'd go back and hook up with Juliet  )


Juliet OR Kate - can't remember her name right now, but the Hispanic girl from the tail section - I sure hated when she got "killed off". Of course she did come back for a cameo in season 5 as the cop who stopped Hurley. :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Juliet OR Kate - can't remember her name right now, but the Hispanic girl from the tail section - I sure hated when she got "killed off". Of course she did come back for a cameo in season 5 as the cop who stopped Hurley. :wink:


My wife is a HUGE lost fan so I've become a fan as well. We're looking forward to the new season. It kills time until it's warm and light enough to shoot outside more.

Juliet > Kate > Shannon > Claire > Penny > Sun > Ana-Lucia


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> My wife is a HUGE lost fan so I've become a fan as well. We're looking forward to the new season. It kills time until it's warm and light enough to shoot outside more.
> 
> Juliet > Kate > Shannon > Claire > Penny > Sun > Ana-Lucia


Ana-Lucia - that's the one :wink:

We "never" watch it when it is being broadcast on ABC. Always wait for the DVD set to come out in mid Dec. and then watch the whole season in 2-3 evenings.


----------

